
Red State, Blue City: Progressive Cities vs. Conservative States - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/03/red-state-blue-city/513857/?single_page=true
======
cr0sh
It's a weird situation here in Arizona (or at least, it used to be - I haven't
checked lately what the current story is):

Historically, AZ has been conservative at the State level, but relatively
liberal in our "major cities" (Phoenix, Tuscon and Flagstaff).

Phoenix, though, is the seat of the State government. So you have in Phoenix a
liberal city in a conservative State, with a conservative capitol (State
government) inside the city.

It makes for interesting local politics, that's for sure.

------
jamesmp98
Vice-Versa too, I hear about more red parts in California

